# CFB Penhold



## rebeccastarr (8 Apr 2006)

I'm not even sure if this is in the right forum or not...but anyway.I live in Red Deer Ab and tonight a friend and I had to go and see someone in Springbrook, formerly known as CFB Penhold..what a really picturesque place! I was informed that it was closed down in 1995, too bad, the houses are all in really good shape and what a beautiful community it is.I knew of the unfortunate closure of Currie barracks and a few others , but not of this one.It's unfortunate that these places keep getting"shut down", it seems to me they are a vital part of Canada's history.Ok now I'm done, I'll start rambling on if I think of more stuff lol.


----------



## casing (25 Apr 2006)

I did Air Cadet summer camp there in 1983.  I always have fond memories about the feel of the place.  I was disapointed when it was shut down.


----------

